# Who Makes My AR15 Lower Receiver?



## pardus (Dec 3, 2008)

*Lewis Machine & Tool*

    * LMT
    * Lauer
    * DS Arms
    * PWA
    * Eagle
    * Armalite
    * Knights Armament
    * Barrett

*Continental Machine Tool*

    * Stag
    * Rock River Arms
    * High Standard
    * Noveske
    * Century (New)
    * Global Tactical
    * CLE
    * S&W
    * MGI
    * Wilson Tactical
    * Grenadier Precision
    * Colt

*LAR Manufacturing*

    * LAR
    * Bushmaster
    * Ameetec
    * DPMS
    * CMMG
    * Double Star
    * Fulton Armory
    * Spike's Tactical

*JVP*

    * Double Star
    * LRB
    * Charles Daly

*Mega Machine Shop*

    * Mega
    * GSE
    * Dalphon
    * POF
    * Alexander Arms

*Olympic*

    * Olympic
    * SGW
    * Tromix
    * Palmetto
    * Dalphon
    * Frankford
    * Century (Old)

*Sun Devil*

    * Sun Devil forged billet receivers

*Superior*

    * Superior Arms
    * Lauer (New)

-------------------------------------
The above list contains the machine companies that machine the raw forgings into usable receivers. Each individual company applies their own finishing standards.
------------------------------------

Found this on ar15armory forum...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 4, 2008)

Double Star = crap


----------

